# Bakin' with Crud #2: Split Tin Loaf



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Howdy folks. Howdy folks. Howdy folks. Yeah.

Before we begin:
Imperial units:
oz = ounce
lb = pound
fl.oz = fluid ounce
pt = pint
Metric units:
g = gram
kg = kilogram
ml = millilitre
l = litre
Other:
tbsp = tablespoon
tsp = teaspoon
dsp = dessert spoon

*Split Tin Loaf*

The split tin loaf is a classic white bread with a fetching lengthwise slash across the top. This basic recipe is also a gateway to experimentation with different kinds of flours and other ingredients, as well as different loaf shapes.

_this recipe is designed to fit a 9"x5"x2.5" loaf tin_
Ingredients:
500g (1lb 1.5oz) White Bread Flour
325ml (11fl.oz) warm water
25g (0.5oz) fresh yeast _or_ 2tbsp dried active yeast
0.5tsp granulated salt
1tsp of clear honey (or caster sugar)
a splash of cooking oil

Method:
1. Put the water in a measuring jug, add the yeast and honey and mix for approx. 30 seconds, ensuring all sugar is dissolved and no lumps remain. Leave for 15-20 minutes, after which time the surface should be visibly bubbling.

2. Pour the water in to a mixing bowl. Add the salt and stir with a fork until it is dissolved. Add the flour and stir with a fork, making sure to dig in to the water and drag it up in to the flour. (Alternatively, put the flour in the bowl first, mix with the salt, then add the water and mix. I prefer the former since it tends to mix in much easier, whereas the latter tends to leave lots of excess flour in the bottom of the bowl.) The mixture should eventually come together in to a rough dough, if it is excessively sticky to the touch add more flour and mix in.

3. Turn out the dough on to a floured work surface and knead for 10 minutes, or until the dough is smooth and elastic. Form the dough in to a ball. Grease the mixing bowl with a splash of cooking oil, either using a brush or working with the hand. Using the greased hand, rub the top of the dough ball and place in the bowl. Cover with clingfilm (or a clean and dry cloth) and leave in a warm place (but not the oven) to rise. This is likely to take at least two hours, so be patient with it.

4. When the dough is risen knock it back by punching it once in the centre. Take it back out on the work surface and, without adding more flour, knead for a few minutes. Grease a loaf tin with oil (the excess oil from the mixing bowl should suffice) and form the dough in to a basic oblong loaf shape. Do not roll out the dough, as this will knock all the air out of it and it will not rise back up again. Place the dough in the tin, and repeat the rising process, this time it should be considerably shorter, and you can now preheat the oven to 220°C (430°F). If you have a fan assisted oven, try reducing that to 200°C (390°F).

5. When the dough is risen again (clear of the rim of the tin, but not spilling out over the sides) take a long sharp knife and slash the top lengthways, this will produce the classic split tin look and will also prevent the dough from rising unevenly as it bakes. Place the tin in the oven and bake for 10 minutes, reduce the temperature to 200°C (390°C) (or to 180°C (355°F) if using a fan oven) and bake for another 30 minutes.

6. To test the loaf, take it out of the tin and knock it on the back lengthways from end to end, if it sounds hollow, it is ready and can be placed on a cooling rack. If it doesn't sound hollow, place it back in the tin and bake for another 10 minutes, you can cover the top with foil if you're worried about burning the crust. Once fully cooked, leave on a rack to cool for around two hours. Do not attempt to cool it quicker by putting it in the fridge, this will damage both the bread and the fridge.

After the initial bake, don't be afraid to experiment by using different kinds of flour, and don't be put off by failure, yeast is a fickle beast and a bad loaf is not necessarily your fault. This is also something that will get much better with practice, and you will eventually find yourself adapting the recipe to suit your own tastes.


----------

